# I'll be back



## Herc0228 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,
been reading forums along time now but never posted before
I'm starting back in the gym again will be needing
help with my workout.
I think I'm going with anabolic help this time
need some help on bulking back up.
Just recovered from near fatal motorcycle accident,
and lost a lot of weight.
Any advice in this journey would be helpful


----------



## brazey (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Caroline-LMC (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome to IMF Herc0228 ,  Is this your first time to run Steroids? How old are you now?


----------



## Landmark_Daisy (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi welcome


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 23, 2017)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and MileHighKratom welcome to IMF!  Have a stay. Look around. Start posting! 
Many knowledgeable vets waiting to help.


----------



## Herc0228 (Mar 30, 2017)

Just turned 50
stayed in excellent shape
not new to steroids 
used dbol and test e mostly over the years
been about 5 years since last cycle


----------

